# Celtics @ Raptors, Mar. 5th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*March 1st, 2006
Toronto, ON
Air Canada Centre
6:00PM EST
The Score
*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Boston Celtics​*</td> <td>*24-34*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*20-38*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Delonte West
Guard
6'4"
180#
St. Joseph's​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Wally Szczerbiak
Guard/Forward
6'7"
244#
Miami-Ohio​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Paul Pierce
Guard/Forward
6'6"
230#
Kansas​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Eric Williams
Forward
6'8"
220#
Providence​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Ryan Gomes
Forward
6'7"
250#
Providence​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="darkgreen">*Raef LaFrentz
Forward/Centre
6'11"
245#
Kansas​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
230#
Georgia Tech​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It must suck having to play Paul Pierce lately huh?

I miss Eric Williams...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully the Raps won't pull another one of their infamous fourth quarters again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors NEED TO break their streak tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh should get more than 30 points tonight.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a feeling the Raptors are going to have a big game tonight and snap their losing streak.

Bosh, Mike James, MoPete with 20+ pts tonight.

*Lets  Go Raptors.*


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Another 4th Q meltdown is on the way


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

another loss.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> I have a feeling the Raptors are going to have a big game tonight and snap their losing streak.
> 
> Bosh, Mike James, MoPete with 20+ pts tonight.
> 
> *Lets  Go Raptors.*


 You've had that feeling the last few games dude, haha.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mo usually plays big against the Celtics. He eclipsed his former career high of 32 against the Celtics, with an even bigger game of 37 against the Celtics last season. I expect another quality game from him tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Seems like a 50-50 game but I'm pulling for the losing streak to continue.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Seems like a 50-50 game but I'm pulling for the losing streak to continue.


 Dude, we can't just lose every game. It's terrible for team morale, leaves a horrible impression on the young guys, who just so happen to fill up half the roster spots, and we're pretty much guaranteed a good pick either way. Besides, even if we end up with the worst record in the league, it's still no guarantee that we'd win the lottery or even end up with a top-3 pick.

We have enough tough teams on our schedule. When a team like Boston comes along and it's a home game, we have to take advantage of that matchup.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Dude, we can't just lose every game. It's terrible for team morale, leaves a horrible impression on the young guys, who just so happen to fill up half the roster spots, and we're pretty much guaranteed a good pick either way. Besides, even if we end up with the worst record in the league, it's still no guarantee that we'd win the lottery or even end up with a top-3 pick.
> 
> We have enough tough teams on our schedule. When a team like Boston comes along and it's a home game, we have to take advantage of that matchup.


Sorry Bud. I know losses are tough but I see a major talent dropoff after the top 4 in this draft. A truly catastophic season should make the boys work all the harder if they're the character I think they do. If we end up with the worst record in the NBA this season, I'll be a happier man. I know I've been playing this card for years now and it does get tiresome but I really believe it will be for the best, over the long haul. 

If I was there watching the games, my outlook would be a little different. But I'm here in Ireland following my team over the internet, not even being able to listen to the radio broadcast. I need this team built for next year and the years following and winning this season is only going to hinder that. I won't be hugely upset if we went on a streak and ended up with the 9th pick or something but I'd prefer if we didn't. 

The Celtics, much like us, are a pretty good team. They have more depth and a more experienced star player. Are they the better team? It's questionable. We're coming off an overtime loss just yesterday. It will be a very interesting game and I wish I could watch it. As is I'm still going to follow the play by play to see how my boys do. If we win, that's cool, it would be nice for some moral. If we don't, all the better.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Dude, we can't just lose every game. It's terrible for team morale, leaves a horrible impression on the young guys, who just so happen to fill up half the roster spots, and we're pretty much guaranteed a good pick either way. Besides, even if we end up with the worst record in the league, it's still no guarantee that we'd win the lottery or even end up with a top-3 pick.
> 
> We have enough tough teams on our schedule. When a team like Boston comes along and it's a home game, we have to take advantage of that matchup.


I have the exact same sentiments. This team needs to start winning those close games, and I'd like to see them come from behind and win for a change. It would be great for the morale of our young guys. I'd rather just hope we luck out when the draft comes along. 

What free agents would want to come to a team that loses 20 of its last 25 games?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

And for god sake, Eric Williams shouldn't be starting. Sam Mitchell needs to start Joey Graham.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon raps..gotta end this streak sometime


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

"From Providence, a 6'8 center, Eric Williams!"

I know Boston plays a lineup with no real center as well, but still doesn't sound right. :sour:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete makes his jumper and gets fouled. And 1!

14-10 Raptors with 6:55 left in the 1st Quarter.

Mo Pete already has 10 pts.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What did the Celtics ever do to Morris Peterson? Seriously, every time they face him, he goes off for 25+ (well, it at least seems like that).


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete's off to a hot start.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

^Yup! =D


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh crud. Everytime the opposing team plays full-court d, the Raptors start playing crappy ball.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WOah! Nice move by Joey G!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet move by Joey-G, And 1!

Pape Sow checks in for CB4.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

31-29 Raptors leading after the first quarter.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Matt Bonner with back to back threes. FINALLY!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Matt Bonner with back-to-back trays.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Green vs Graham- sweet! You guys gotta fill me in on how that matchup goes. Both with hoops to end the first quarter. 

60 points in the quarter. Good stuff. Wish I could watch.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow Bonner with another three.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner with 9 quick points on 3 3s. Raps now up 7.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WOAH. MIKE JAMES WITH THE HALF-COURT SHOT.

Which doesn't count. Bah.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhh Mike James. That would've been sweet if it counted.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Raptors like their half-court shots against the Celtics. lol. Last year, Mo Pete had one in his 37-point outing and now mike james.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh got stripped and Celtics go on the fast break.

Sczerbiak, count it and a foul.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. This has been one exciting game. Both teams are playing very physical.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CB4 with the block and the layup.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Good Lord, where has everybody gone?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Celtics are shooting at 60% compared to the Raptors 56%.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

52-51 Boston at the half.

Raptors gave up a 9 point lead.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

What else is new? my prediction is Raps get a pretty big lead into mid-fourth quarter and The Collapse will start to happen then the Raps get another L losing by a point or two points or something....I sure hope I am wrong, I probably wont be though.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Not bad half by the raps..turnovers killed us a couple times though


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Halftime Stats:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Funky banker by Mike James


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CHARLIE V for THREE!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

9-0 Raptors Run. 62-56. Boston timeout.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

9-0 Raptors run.

62-52 Raptors.

TIMEOUT BOSTON.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Both Mo Pete and Chris Bosh were asking for the ball and Mike James opts to take the shot himself.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Charlie V with the three-pointer!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris Bosh's dunk gives him 16 points.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Time out - Raptors


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Orion Green just knocked BOTh Bonner and Bosh down.

Charlie V with another three.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh to Mo for the nice reverse.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

77-70 Raptors. Bosh is going to the stripe for 2.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete For Threeeee!

That's 25 points now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Paul Pierce with the layup. Count it and a foul. 82-76 Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

82-77 Raptors after three.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Celts shooting 56%, Raptors shooting 57%.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete flying in for the rebound!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Paul Pierce just ate some Villanueva spalding.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Two Raptors and two Celts on the floor. Jump ball!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Just thought I'd point this out. Bonner, redhead #1, is guaring Scalabrine, redhead #2.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Uh oh. Raps only up by one. 82-81.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh with the soft jumper. 84-81.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Sczerbiak fouled and blocked by Calderon and Bosh respectively.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bonner with the three pointer!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

87-83. Raptors leading.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bonner for three again!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Boston turnover. Raptors leading 90-84.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete going to the line for two.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

RAptors burn a 20-second timeout. 91-87 Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope the Raps can hold on to their 4 point lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

OMG. You're kidding me. I have to eat dinner now. GAH.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G just got his pocket picked.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loose ball foul on the Celts.

Chuck and Leo: Mo with some nice D on Sczerbiak.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. I just had a whole page to myself.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Charlie v with the steal!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok. Seriously. Dinner now. Oh man. Why do i have to miss these last few minutes?! =S


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Dinner at 8?

97-87 Raps with 3:47 left in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont think we can lose this, can we?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

102-89 Raps with 2:48 left in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, you can finally say.....RAPTORS WIN!! RAPTORS WIN!! RAPTORS WIN!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Crap, I think I may have jinxed the Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Back from dinner. 107-101 Toronto.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Dinner at 8?
> 
> 97-87 Raps with 3:47 left in the 4th Quarter.


Lol. Yeah. Most Chinese families have late dinners. =S


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Villanueva comes up with the huge rebound!

Boston fouls Mike James.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Player of the game: Mo Pete! =)

27 points, 9 of 17 from the field, 48 minutes tonight guarding Paul Pierce.

Charlie V with another important board and Boston fouls Mike James again.

14.1 seconds left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike James is fouled again. 110-105 with 2.1 seconds left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been inching to say this for the last i-don't-know-how-many games:

RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN!

*WOOHOO!*


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

111-105 Raptors, FINAL.

Feels good to snap that losing streak.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Norma: played all 48 minutes 2 nite and 49 last nite, are you a lil tired mo?
mo: na i dont have time to be tired

Mo's a warrios did a really good job on peirce 2 nite and vince last nite, and almost 400 consecutive games wow.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Time to celebrate!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

open mike said:


> Norma: played all 48 minutes 2 nite and 49 last nite, are you a lil tired mo?
> mo: na i dont have time to be tired
> 
> Mo's a warrios almost at 400 consecutive games wow.


 lol. and that is why we love mo pete. hahhaha.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nwt said:


> Another 4th Q meltdown is on the way



Lies!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors had 3 players with 20 points and the fourth player only missed the 20-mark by 2 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

DNP-CD for Kandiman tonight. Blount is a bum but Kandi is worse, and Davis is better than Szczerbiak, so I don't know what they are doing in Boston. Chuck & Leo were out to lunch when they said Boston had a plan and they were sticking to it--what is the plan? To go out and get very heavy, long-term contracts like LaFrentz and Szczerbiak? To sign Brian Scalabrine for five years? To expect Pierce to be happy floundering with a half-and-half team of mediocre veterans and very young prospects? I think the idea with a rebuilding project is to surround your young core with good veterans who understand their place on the team and won't stand in the way of the young players, and to clear cap room to add the right kind of players around your young guys, something that takes a few years of observation and evaluation to decide well. If Pierce picks up his option the Celtics are maxed-out until 2008/09.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> I have a feeling the Raptors are going to have a big game tonight and *snap their losing streak.*
> 
> Bosh, Mike James, MoPete with 20+ pts tonight.
> 
> *Lets  Go Raptors.*


Finally came true.

C. Bosh - 24 pts, 10 rebs, 5 assists
M. Peterson - 27 pts, 4 rebs, 4 assists
M. James - 20 pts, 4 rebs, 6 assists


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Finally came true.
> 
> C. Bosh - 24 pts, 10 rebs, 5 assists
> M. Peterson - 27 pts, 4 rebs, 4 assists
> M. James - 20 pts, 4 rebs, 6 assists


 Finally. =)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. Celts had 58 points in the paint compared to 16 from the Raps.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 98
> User Name Posts
> anniebananerz 59
> ...


:greatjob: to anniebananerz


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I missed the game, but even though I had my doubts, somewhere deep inside my heart I knew they'd pull it out.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

trick said:


> :greatjob: to anniebananerz


lol. thanks! :biggrin: i'd rep, but: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to trick again."

Gah.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Wow. Celts had 58 points in the paint compared to 16 from the Raps.


shows that bosh still relies on the perimeter game..

is it juss me or does bosh always do a face up, pivot left, n den either pulls up for a J or drives? i think he needs to work on the hook shot more. lol


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

yup, i always knew we'd have that kind of success by putting e-will in the middle. that's what it is- he was born to be a 5. bonner too. everyone's got a fixed position in this league and those guys are centers- end of discussion.  (uhh...)

seriously, though, how many franchises have legitimate 5's that not only offer a strategic advantage to their teams, but use it properly to the point where they'd actually reap the benefits? not many. there might be 5 big men in the league who could even be considered in that group. "you're empty in the middle- how you gonna handle shaq, yao?" yeah, who else? how many times a year? i don't necessarily doubt that we need to get bigger, i just think it might be more mentally than physically. we need to start rebounding like big players, for one, and not be scared of the bryan scalabrines of the world. i guess the point is that a lot of it is in the mind- and considering that a lot of our players are still 'in college', i guess it'll come. one guy i'm excited about is joey- if he could ever harness his talents properly, the same talents we see flashes of from time to time, i think we'd have a true gem. 

anyway, whoever's responsible for putting our team together (couldn't be babcock... must be embry, with the two excellent transactions that he _initiated_- you know, the ones that babcock would've never even imagined or 'engineered' had he been left in the saddle... uhh...)- deserves points for how i see them today. i'd be really excited with this roster in the playoffs- no matter who we played. there's some fantastic communication going on courtside, while these guys are mostly still kids learning the game at this level. it's going to get a lot better, i'm sure. and our other intangibles- especially considering the skid we were on heading into today- are looking better than they've ever looked. aside from hoffa, i don't know if there's a player on the team who doesn't appear involved in some way (even e-will these days). that's not the norm in today's league.

sorry, antonio's the obvious outcast, and his 'back injury' seems to be crippling him to the point where he can't even sit on the bench during games, etc. it was a horrible injury... uhh, yeah. let's be honest, we could've easily waived him given how we've decided to 'use' him. where'd the veteran leadership and experience go- you know, those things he was going to offer to our young players? yeah. we can't admit a single thing publicly in this day and age (like, "antonio was purely a contract transaction... we don't want him and he's worthless") - not that this particular example bothers me, but man... what does that say about our world? there are def some concerns there- where are we headed, etc. 

doesn't matter. i digress again.

peace


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Only caught the 2nd half of the game (thanks to the gf), but was overall very impressed with most of the game!

Charlie continued to impress.
Mo continued his good play of late
Bonner got his shot back
Joey got some minutes

But came to a conclusion about the Raps, they really do not need a banging C like Nazr or Portland Joe. The raps are too much of a running team for that.
They need to get some one like Aldridge who can run the floor.
How often do the Raps feed it inside for a real look, not on the wing, so 2 ft in, but like really into the post. Never.

Bosh CAN be a banger, if he gets inside the arc that is, and Aldridge would add some lean muscle


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ballocks, I just wanted to point out that Antonio Davis was at last night's game. I actually think his injury is legit since he was in the building, if he was supposadely injured but wasn't at the ACC I would have my doubts.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We won this game, but I was still dissapointed. For most of this game our defense was terrible. Way too many easy buckets, espeically in transition.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Good to see (or whatever it is I do from my computer in Ireland) the boys beat the streak at home. 

Celtics seem to be headed nowhere fast.


----------



## Ryethe (Nov 15, 2003)

All I can say is good thing Boston didn't pressure us all game. Most of these guys probably haven't seen a press since high school/college. The pressure was great and every time we looked for our first option, it was covered.

While I think we did a decent job breaking the press towards the end the one thing we absolutely did not do was SCORE WE BROKE IT. The number one way to make a team stop pressing is to score. Of course we end up in a hard place since we also wanted to use clock. Regardless, I still would have opted for the score. We were obviously having problem breaking the press, so I would have prefered for us to score a few times to make them stop.

It's all minor though


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Ballocks, I just wanted to point out that Antonio Davis was at last night's game. I actually think his injury is legit since he was in the building, if he was supposadely injured but wasn't at the ACC I would have my doubts.


really? aiight, sorry. my bad. didn't see him at all. my fault. 

but i'm still doubtful of his injury. it just seems awfully convenient. kind of like the way we're handling hoffa... still, as long as antonio's in the building, that's fine. he wouldn't really help on the floor, anyway.

just don't want him sitting at home, collecting his $$$ and endlessly calling himself "professional".

peace


----------

